# Whose Got One???



## tbone (Jul 23, 2009)

I bought a T/C Impact at Cableas last Friday and put some rounds down rage with it Saturday morning. It felt it was a great gun. First muzzleloader I've ever shot or purchased. Just wondering what the rest of you think about this gun. I thought it was great. I was suprised at the foul smell when cleaning the thing though.


----------



## Windage (Mar 11, 2010)

What kind of powder are you using?


----------



## tbone (Jul 23, 2009)

We were using, pellets-two of them at 50 grains a piece.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

They are stinky...I use the 777 pellets in my Omega, fun stuff. Good luck!


----------



## Windage (Mar 11, 2010)

Windage said:


> What kind of powder are you using?


I should have worded the question better, what I wanted to ask is what brand of powder? Some smell worse then others.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

definitely shoot the triple 7 pellets. They are sulfur free, which takes away the bad smell. The other advantage is that the sulfur is the part of the powder that makes it a greasy mess, and corrodes the barrel. The triple 7 pellets clean up with just plain water and take a LOT less work.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

is there any performance differences between the triple 7 and pyrodex pellets?


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

The one big difference I see is how frequently I have to dissasemble and thoroughly clean the gun at the range. With the regular pellets I could only take 2 shots before I had tons of residue in the barrel and groups starting to open up significantly. With the triple 7's I can shoot 5 shots between disassembling and cleaning, and if you look in the barrel before cleaning, there's significantly less residue built up. But in terms of velocity and accuracy, I think I'm doing just as well or better with the triple 7's


----------

